# 2011 VW Jetta 2.5L SE tuning options



## Basshead95 (Mar 28, 2019)

I have the automatic transmission, what are my options for tuning besides an exhaust? Has anyone tried any mk5 parts on it?


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

CAI is a good add because the factory intake runs over the engine and heats up the air.
Software tuning. Integrated Engineering lets you do your own programming instead of going to a shop or mailing your ECU.
SRI from IE but you have to get their auto trans tune to run it.
Underdrive pulley but there there is a debate over whether it might cause long term problems.

Happy modding!


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

How much power are you looking for? Just a CAI and opened exhaust will net you at least 10 hp. If not 15. Since you are straddled with an automatic, it's going to get tough as most of the hp gains are in the upper rpm band. Do the automatics even let you get to 6,000 rpms???


----------



## nocturnalsandwich (Jul 24, 2019)

Hey! I am currently working with a shop who use United Motorsports Tuning on the MKV 2.5L. They have a tune for the TCU that is no extra cost included in the $350 price tag of the tune software, it raises rev points and some other factors to stop the car from losing power on early shifts. 

I would check out their website, as well there is a separate ECU/TCU tune kit from Integrated Engineering that works with automatics -- pricey af though.


----------



## nocturnalsandwich (Jul 24, 2019)

karlsvw said:


> How much power are you looking for? Just a CAI and opened exhaust will net you at least 10 hp. If not 15. Since you are straddled with an automatic, it's going to get tough as most of the hp gains are in the upper rpm band. Do the automatics even let you get to 6,000 rpms???


The tune I am getting at least raises the RPM to 6-7K for the limit, so you can drive in D or S. If you have a tiptronic or DSG though you can just manual shift without the clutch and it's pretty smooth stock already. I frequently shift in the 4.5-5k range, can't wait to feel it with some extra torque.


----------



## Girevik82 (Aug 28, 2005)

I wouldn't waste money on the reduced weight crank pulley. Talked with some master techs who advise against it. Unless the car is a track/race car the reduced counterweight from that heavy factory crank pulley is not worth the cost to benefit ratio of causing long term bearings damage. Race/track cars may notice a difference with high horsepower numbers but then again someone like that can tear town an engine quicker and fix it versus an average working person who commutes with the car. 

To start with: 
CAI
Catback
Flash


----------

